# Northwest Women in Boating Seminar!!!



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

You are warmly welcomed to the awesome gathering of women in boating in the pacific northwest. It's in Seattle, WA and it's THIS weekend. Meet other women who share a passion for boating.

If you can't make the big seminar this weekend, they do have monthly informal get-togethers (someone usually brings wine and nibbles) near Fisheries's supply and the topics range from navigation to unclogging a head. (seriously)

Mrs. Medsailor will be there. Hopefully you will be too!

MedSailor

Details here:Northwest Women in Boating | Becoming Safer & Better Boaters


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Any more events coming up? Any in other areas of the country? This looks great but is way out of my sailing grounds. Thanks for supporting us lady sailors!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This event has been held yearly for many years locally. I know of a couple others too. 

Look in your local rags for class's like this one.

Marty


----------

